

Released my first ruby project, need some advice - therealmocker

The project that I created allows people to share files using DNS. A file is pushed to an authoritative name server and can be pulled back down with a file key. If it's pulled back down from someone's normal name servers, it will (depending on DNS server settings) be cached on that name server. Subsequent pulls from that name server won't need to hit the authoritative name server for records as long as it's cached (usually TTL, sometimes not). You can find it at: http://sendtodns.github.com<p>I think the idea is fun, and I've been able to pull down an Ubuntu ISO using only DNS as my source. The problem is that I'm learning ruby in the process of writing this so the code is pretty ugly.<p>Questions<p>- Where do you "publish" new projects so that others can find out about them?  I was told by someone on reddit that here would be a good place, so I'm doing that now.
- What are some ways I can find people to give advice?  I put a disclaimer up stating basically "Code is ugly, please fork with suggestions."<p>Thanks in advance!
======
DangerAngell
Github baby!!

